# Need a good Vinegar Sauce



## jurmanji (Apr 29, 2020)

Hey All,

Does anyone have a go to Vinegar based BBQ sauce they buy?

 I love dreamland and have made some of my own(a Lexington dip)  but haven't ever loved the results.

I really try to keep the sugar content low if possible.

So if you have one you like I'd love to hear or a recipe that I won't mess up :)

Many thanks!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Apr 29, 2020)

Mix 1 cup of mustard with these ingredients:
About 3/4 to 1 cup of vinegar
1 tablespoon chili powder
1 tablespoon of paprika
1 tablespoon of soy sauce
1/2 cup of brown sugar
2 tablespoons of SPG or
1 tablespoon of salt
1 tablespoon of pepper


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 29, 2020)

I might just try this too thanks! I will sub Brown Swerve to keep it low sugar.


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 29, 2020)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Mix 1 cup of mustard with these ingredients:
> About 3/14 to 1 cup of vinegar
> 1 tablespoon chili powder
> 1 tablespoon of paprika
> ...


Sounds good, I'm gonna try this weekend.  You list paprika twice, is that correct?  And for the vinegar, just white vinegar? Or Apple Cider vinegar?
Thanks for the info, can't wait to try it.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 29, 2020)

This is my favorite and popular with a bunch of guys around here...JJ 

*Tangy Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce*

This is more of an Eastern North Carolina style Finishing Sauce...

2 C Apple Cider Vinegar
2T Worcestershire Sauce or more to taste
1/4C Brown Sugar or Sugar Substitute. 
1T Smoked Paprika
2 tsp Granulated Garlic
2 tsp Granulated Onion
2 tsp Fine Grind Black Pepper
1 tsp Celery Salt
1 tsp Cayenne Pepper or Red Pepper Flake. Add more if you like Heat.
1/2 tsp Grnd Allspice

Combine all and whisk well. This is a thin sauce, bring just to a simmer and remove from heat. Adjust sweetness by adding Brn Sugar or additional Vinegar as desired...Makes about 2 Cups.

For a *Lexington Style Dip* add, 1/2C Ketchup and 1-3tsp Red Pepper Flakes...JJ


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 29, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> This is my favorite and popular with a bunch of guys around here...JJ
> 
> *Tangy Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce*
> 
> ...


Wow, this looks delicious too!  I'll have to try this too.  Thanks JJ, you never disappoint!


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 29, 2020)

And I ALWAYS have a batch of Chef JJ's finishing sauce in the fridge. Best stuff ever!


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Apr 29, 2020)

This is a good and simple sauce with a little bit of heat. Found it on another forum and it's called Tidewater Thin

3 cups ac vinegar
1/2 cup water
1/2 cup Texas pete (I use Frank's hot sauce)
2Tbs fine ground cayenne pepper
2Tbs salt
2Tbs course ground black pepper
4Tbs mustard


----------



## The VA Gentleman (Apr 29, 2020)

I was given this recipe when I lived in Hatteras NC.  It's pretty basic but it has always been well received by family and friends.  I like to keep it pretty simple.

  2 cups of apple cider vinegar
  2 tablespoons of dark brown sugar
  1 tablespoon of ketchup
  1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper
  1 teaspoon of red pepper flakes
  1 teaspoon of ground pepper
  1 teaspoon salt

  Place all ingredients in a pot.
  Cook on the stovetop and bring to a boil.
  Whisk together until sugar and salt are completely dissolved, remove from heat.
  Let sauce cool to room temperature.
  Pour sauce into mason jars and let refrigerate for one day before serving.
  Shake well before using. 

This goes really well with a good sweet coleslaw.


----------



## mike243 (Apr 30, 2020)

for a great taste switch try the above recipe's with Balsamic instead of the plain old apple vinegar , its very good and most folks have never had it, it will need to be reduced on the stove to thicken and concentrate the flavors.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Apr 30, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> Sounds good, I'm gonna try this weekend.  You list paprika twice, is that correct?  And for the vinegar, just white vinegar? Or Apple Cider vinegar?
> Thanks for the info, can't wait to try it.


Sorry for the typo.  You can use white, or apple cider vinegar.


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 30, 2020)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Sorry for the typo.  You can use white, or apple cider vinegar.


Thanks, I figured it was a typo.  I appreciate the info.


----------



## kawboy (Apr 30, 2020)

if looking for a store bought, We love Wee Willy's. It is super low carb. May just be a local thing though, not sure.


----------



## gary s (Apr 30, 2020)

Looks like a bunch of great recipes

Gary


----------



## drtheo (May 1, 2020)

I make a finishing sauce of apple cider vinegar, brown sugar, red chili flakes, black pepper, and a pinch of salt, I use it on pulled pork


----------



## Norwester55 (May 1, 2020)

I like  "Jacks Old South Competition Vinegar sauce" from Jack's Old South BBQ and Grill.

2 cups cider vinegar

3 tablespoons ketchup

2 tablespoons paprika

2 tablespoons brown sugar

4 teaspoons kosher salt

1 tablespoon hot sauce

1 to 2 teaspoons cayenne

1 to 2 teaspoons ground black pepper


----------



## Brewmaster 7 (May 24, 2020)

Lexington BBQ sauce

Used for finishing of pulled pork before serving and as a
stand-alone vinegar-based barbecue sauce.

3 T. sugar
1 C. cider vinegar
2/3 C. ketchup
1/2 C. water
1/8 t. cayenne pepper
1/8 t. crushed red pepper
1/4 t. black pepper
3/4 t. salt

Mix all ingredients over low heat until sugar is dissolved.  cool.
You can substitute Sucralose drops for the sugar for low carb.


----------



## MJB05615 (May 24, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> This is my favorite and popular with a bunch of guys around here...JJ
> 
> *Tangy Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce*
> 
> ...


I made this finishing sauce back on May 1st, and cannot get enough of it into my mouth!  It is great on all kinds of pork.  I've been using on steak and burgers too.  Thanks JJ, very easy to make and it keep well in the fridge.  You rock!
Stay safe.

Mike


----------



## MJB05615 (May 24, 2020)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Mix 1 cup of mustard with these ingredients:
> About 3/4 to 1 cup of vinegar
> 1 tablespoon chili powder
> 1 tablespoon of paprika
> ...


Made this one on May  1st too.  It's really excellent!  Love it on all kinds of pork as well as steaks.  I can't thank you enough for the recipe and the followup.  Very easy to make and it really keeps well in the fridge.
Stay safe.

Mike


----------

